# LILYDALE LAKE VIC



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Hi, Just thought I'd report that Lilydale Lake is going well at the moment for Rainbow Trout. I caught four today in a short session,in the middle of the day, between school pickups, with the largest one about 3 lb. Caught them on maggots and I must admit, even though I might get blackbanned,I was fishing from the BANK and not out of my trusty kayak. Anyway, its a handy location for Melbournites in or out of a yak and it appears that a big batch of larger than average trout have recently been released there by Fisheries. Cheers Paul

Sorry for placing this in the wrong section, I realised too late


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Mighty result Fishpeddlar. Good to hear the lake is fishing well.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Didn't know there were fish in there.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Keep trying!!


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Great result!

How big's Lilydale lake? Worth putting a yak on, or small enough to jut fish from the shore?


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

The lake is not that large, only a few footy ovals in area and fairly shallow. It is worth putting a kayak in for a bit of fun, in fact there are kayakers (not the fishing type)on the lake most days of the year. From now until late Spring the fishing is good until the lake warms up and the trout go off the bite. I,ve tried luring from the yak without success, but that might just be me. In the past I've had days fishing from the bank with up to 20 trout in a day's session, but most of them were smallish and I just released my catch. Maggots, corn and powerbait all work here. Cheers Paul


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

What's the water quality like? Are the trout edible, or is it a C&R water?


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

i wouldnt be eating fish out of the lake.

incidentally, lilydale lake has been specifically identified as an "urban fishery". this means it will continue to get good releases of fish foing forward, in order to provide recreation for people. maybe this means they will do some work on water quality as well??

yarra valley flyfisher are based at lilydale lake, and thos guys have had a lot to do with lilydale lake getting the attention from fisheries it has

they have also been involved in building casting platform, to provide disabled access.

you can certainly fish from the shore, but a yak would be most suitable.


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

As to water quality, its probably borderline, people do swim there and they've even held triatholons there. I don't know whether the trout would survive that long being such a shallow lake and I assume the ones you catch are just the ones they release each year. Normally I don't bother to eat them but I kept these three for the pan and I'm going to risk it. I'll let you know if I start glowing at night. Cheers Paul


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah - I read that the fish in the lake are all stocked each year, as the fish generally don't survive through the hot summer.



Let us know if you make it through the night 

:lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

some nice trout FishPeddler ... have eyed of the lake a number of times but to be perfectly honest i couldnt get enthused enough, despite knowing there are fish in the lake and that i only live a few Kms away....


----------

